# Okay Playpen?



## MaeLily (May 17, 2013)

Hello all!
My name is Kendra and I'm (almost) a new hedgie mamma and new to the forum! I'll be getting my baby girl in early June. In the mean time, I've been buying essentials and accessories to spoil her. When it comes to a play/bonding time, I've been searching for the cheapest, but hedgie safe, playpen and have come across a few. One of them looks interesting, but not sure if it's hedgie safe (even with fabric up the sides);

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230984905620?var=530152482138

What do you guys think? Good buy or keep looking?
Mae Lily will be 6-7 weeks old; should I wait to buy a playpen until older anyway?


----------



## aurora (May 23, 2013)

MaeLily said:


> Hello all!
> My name is Kendra and I'm (almost) a new hedgie mamma and new to the forum! I'll be getting my baby girl in early June. In the mean time, I've been buying essentials and accessories to spoil her. When it comes to a play/bonding time, I've been searching for the cheapest, but hedgie safe, playpen and have come across a few. One of them looks interesting, but not sure if it's hedgie safe (even with fabric up the sides);
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230984905620?var=530152482138
> ...


I would be concerned about the size of the spaces between the bars. You could always put foam core or coroplast along the bottom though and secure it with zip ties. I've been using a plastic tote for a playpen for my baby.


----------



## MaeLily (May 17, 2013)

aurora said:


> I would be concerned about the size of the spaces between the bars. You could always put foam core or coroplast along the bottom though and secure it with zip ties. I've been using a plastic tote for a playpen for my baby.


That's what I was worried about. I'm more than likely just going to be using sections of this to block off a good section of the living room so I can sit with her. Plastic tote would be perfect if I wanted to just let her roam on her own, but if she's timid, I rather be in the play space with her to give her a chance to come to me on her own every so often. If I lined the entire thing with fabric instead, would that work just as well or just be safer with coroplast?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I use my little play pen that is like that to section off part of the living room too. I want to get one or two more so I can hook them together. So long as you are closely supervising her you should be fine. Prim hasn't has any issues with it. I would think the fabric would work so long as you can secure it really well.


----------



## MaeLily (May 17, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> I use my little play pen that is like that to section off part of the living room too. I want to get one or two more so I can hook them together. So long as you are closely supervising her you should be fine. Prim hasn't has any issues with it. I would think the fabric would work so long as you can secure it really well.


Awesome, good to know! Thank you. I'll probably end up being in the playpen with her the whole time, but just in case I'll line it with a good fabric anyway.


----------

